# June throwdown?



## bigfish98 (Jun 4, 2012)

Are we doing a June throwdown?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 4, 2012)

BMudd is working on it right now...he's trying to come up with a good category..should be announced very soon....gonna be a good one so get your game face on!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah we are but I am going to extend it to the weekend of July 4th. Ill post details tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool!! 4th of July Throwdown! This should be real good!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

Im ready


----------



## bigfish98 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

